
Go Ahead, Millennials, Destroy Us - laurex
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/03/02/opinion/go-ahead-millennials-destroy-us.html
======
IanDrake
It seems like every time I read a NY Times opinion it comes from someone who
has never seen much outside their urban and/or suburban existence.

It’s sad really. They don’t know what they don’t know, but they really should
know they don’t know it.

